# Good Jeweler in Wellington?



## Marube (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello!

Can anyone recommend a good jeweler in Wellington? Looking to have an engagement ring (family heirloom) brought up a ring size or two, so really looking to get it done right!

Thanks all!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We used a place in Lower Hutt a few years ago called Sherringtons and they were great.

Sherrington Jewellers - Custom Jewellery - Lower Hutt Showroom

They're at Level 1, Gibson Sheat Centre, Queens Drive, Lower Hutt, Wellington and been there over 26 years.


----------

